
Hypersonic weapons: in the blink of an eye, modern warfare has changed forever - jpatokal
https://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/special-features/in-depth/hypersonic-warfare-assessing-impact-of-future-missile-cannon-glider-drone-technology/news-story/05f6793ddfd862c8e9268490bf56f745
======
wahern
> In the past year, both Russia and China loudly proclaimed they had advanced
> this technology out of the testing arena and into production.

Announcing and having actual weapons (viable or even PoC) are vastly different
things.

> Hypersonic is defined as anything flying at sustained speeds greater than
> 7409km/h

A ballistic missile at apogee can be traveling upwards of 18000km/h (5000m/s).
It's entirely possible that the real novelty is merely one of nomenclature.

A new narrative by equivocation would not only serve the domestic interests of
Russia and China, but also the interests of Western defense contractors. Which
would explain the nonchalance of Western militaries, who appear not the least
bit surprised or bothered by the announcements. Though I wouldn't expect that
to last as policymakers, at the behest of defense contractors, demand
responses.

